# Horizontal wet venting



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm curious if any of you are running into or installing this type of waste and vent piping. I know it's been allowed in a good part of the country for quite a while. But, in UPC country it's only been around for about a decade (a short time in our hide bound industry). 
I have two questions.
1) Is it being installed according to code?
2) Are problems arising from even proper installations?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If you mean what we call “not breaking” the plane, then we can vent horizontally. I’ve never seen an issue. We have distances between fixtures/stacks... if real estate is an issue we can use AAVs, which are code.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I'm curious if any of you are running into or installing this type of waste and vent piping. I know it's been allowed in a good part of the country for quite a while. But, in UPC country it's only been around for about a decade (a short time in our hide bound industry).
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about a full bathroom group where WC and tub/shower ties together and goes up to the lav and from that point turns in to a dry vent. Then yes we install wet vents like that in all bathrooms. I have not heard about any problems down the line with them at all. Yes they are installed to code (maybe with the rare exception of a WC or tub/shower traparm being a few inches long). If you want I can draw an isometric drawing of it tomorrow but for now I'm going to bed.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

been doing that way for decades with no issues...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Approved in Illinois.

1) minimum size 2" for the wet portion to allow air flow above the liquid.


2) Biggest use (combination waste & vent) is floor sinks in grocery stores. All fixtures on the branch must be the same. Vent to be taken off before the downstream fixture connects to any other portion of the building drain. A second vent before the last upstream fixture. Main trunk 4"

Have not heard of issues. Installed per code here depends on who is inspecting.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@toddpritchard


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------

